# Body Fat % Pics??



## 200+ (Feb 25, 2012)

So what body fat % do most of you guys run at when bulking?  And what does 10% 15% 20% look like?  I have never been concerned about my body fat until I turned 30-something and started to eat a lot more.  Right not I'm on a bulk and my body fat is increasing and it's starting to bother me.  I have been monitoring my diet but it seems low at 3000 to 3500 cals a day.  I want to cut back, but don't want to lose gains.  So, what's a good % for a bulk run.  I suppose there are a lot of factors involved...


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 25, 2012)

I would never go over 15% to hard to come back once you have gone to high


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 25, 2012)

I bet anyone in here who says anything about bf, has no real clue what 15% looks like. I would guess I am 15-16% in my avatar.


----------



## indrox1 (Feb 25, 2012)

This pic is of me 233lbs at 16% bf. Cutting right now and its tough. Stay as low as possible bro especially if you plan on competing. Its just a good habit to get into. Some guys over eat when they dont have to.

http://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/...jmphone083.jpg


----------



## indrox1 (Feb 25, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I bet anyone in here who says anything about bf, has no real clue what 15% looks like. I would guess I am 15-16% in my avatar.


 
Bro I think your less than 16% bf. If you check out my pic Im 16%bf. You def have me beat.


----------



## SFW (Feb 25, 2012)

Below 10%: Visible abs, striations, vasculatity, grainy appearance
@ 10%: Visible abs, some striations.
Above 15%: usually no visible abs.
above 20%: obliques flare out past your hips.
above 25%: You may not be able to see your penis
above 30%: no sign of penis or feet, struggles to breathe
above 35%: owns a power scooter, eats at golden corral, owns flannels


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I bet anyone in here who says anything about bf, has no real clue what 15% looks like. I would guess I am 15-16% in my avatar.



Agreed


----------



## ThreeGigs (Feb 28, 2012)

I was in the same boat, wasn't sure how far to go or how much fat was ok. In the end, I decided that as long as I can still see a 4-pack in the right light, I'm good. Right now I'm just maintaining, and starting in April I'll be dieting back down and hopefully be in single digit fat percentage for July.


----------



## GFR (Feb 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I bet anyone in here who says anything about bf, has no real clue what 15% looks like. I would guess I am 15-16% in my avatar.


x2

Almost all of the time people are way off when they say what their bodyfat is, and very few of them even bother to test it...they just bro science it with a random guess. 

15% is very fit, especially for guys over 35.

10% is ripped.

8% is sliced, less then 1% of the members here will ever get this low.


5% is world class shredded 


3% or less is a lie, it is also dead.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 29, 2012)

Where you at?


GeorgeForemanRules said:


> x2
> 
> Almost all of the time people are way off when they say what their bodyfat is, and very few of them even bother to test it...they just bro science it with a random guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 29, 2012)

On celebrity apprentice Lou Ferrigno (who looks way better than Arnold nowadays, even tho I'm an Arnold fan) said he was 320 lbs. 2% bodyfat in the 70's. 

I was surprised that either:
A. it is possible to have 2% bodyfat 
B. he doesn't know what hes talking about

I believe in my avi I am 15-16%, but I have a digital bodyfat scale that probably isn't accurate at all.


----------



## GFR (Feb 29, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Where you at?


Not sure, my gym does not even have the equipment to test body fat.

I am probably  around 17% my goal is to be no more then 15% in the winter, and try to get around 12% for summer.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 29, 2012)

My bf never gets above 12-15% no matter how hard I try. But my gut gets distended the heavier I get.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 29, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> My bf never gets above 12-15% no matter how hard I try. But my gut gets distended the heavier I get.



Cue KOS response


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll take a crack at a Los response.
" when I lean out I'm at about 4% wifey says I look really sexy and she wants to slap my pony! Off season I sit around 25-35% but I'm the second strongest man alive."
Lol had to I'm sorry
No cue KOS response followed by bigbenji nipping away.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 29, 2012)

I refreshed a bunch of old pics from another thread on a different forum a while ago...

In the book "SLICED" (by Bill Reynolds & Negrita Jayde), the states of muscularity are objectified as follows (I'll summarize each):

1. Full house = Over or near 20% bodyfat with no visible muscle definition and only a hint of separation between major muscle groups if those groups are very large. Basically a person in this state could be confused for a football linebacker. If you're higher than this bodyfat percentage, you'd be considered overweight/obese.

Here are some examples of the Full House state:

Tankus:






CrazyMike:





2. Hard = Some muscle separation appears between delts and upper arm. Abs are still not visible. Approximately 15% bodyfat.

Here's a picture of Railz in the Hard state:





3. Cut = More muscle separation appears particularly in the chest and back, outline of the abs begins to appear slightly. Approximate bodyfat level = 12%

Here's are 2 examples of Abdominator in the Cut state:









4. Defined = Muscle separations get deeper in the arms, chest, legs and back, and abs appear when flexed. Approx. bodyfat level = 10%

Here's an example of Abdominator in the Defined state:





5. Ripped = Abs are clearly visible all the time, vascularity in arms is prominent, chest and back separation is obvious, and face is starting to appear more angular. Condition can be held indefinitely. Approximate bodyfat level = 7-9%

Here are some examples of the Ripped state:

Railz:





Abdominator:





6. Shredded = Striations appear in large muscle groups when they are flexed. You look small in clothes, but look fantastic when you're not. Vascularity appears in lower abdomen and in the legs. Condition can be held for several days with careful dieting. Competitive bodybuilders often aim for this state for competition day. Approximate bodyfat level = 5-7%

Here are some example of the Shredded state:

ShaneG85:





Freaker:





Abdominator:





7. Sliced = Muscles and tendons begin to appear in the face when chewing, striations appear everywhere and vascularity appears everywhere. Bodyfat levels are close to 3% and subcutaneous water levels are near 0. Condition can only be held for a few hours at a time. Not a healthy condition to stay in due to lower water level.

Here's an example of someone in the Sliced state:





Anywho, perhaps you can use this guide to determine how far you're progressing. If/when you decide to cut, make sure you give yourself 12-16 weeks to do it. It won't happen overnight, but the results can be striking when you get into the final 2-3 weeks.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 29, 2012)

^Is Shane 16 and Huge? I mean I am kind of scared of that kid. Please don't tell me he plays football. That's not even fair. Creatine my ass LOL. Not literally obviously


----------



## Getbig2 (Feb 29, 2012)

Well going by the guide im at number 3 atm, my goal is to get to 4 and maintain that.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 29, 2012)

9-10% in avi after a cut


----------



## 200+ (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome pics Ezskanken!  That is what I was looking for.  I am around 15% then...
That 3% is crazy.


----------



## jimm (Mar 1, 2012)

Ezskanken the very last pic "sliced" is withouth a doubt one of the ugliest physiques I have ever witnessed!!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 1, 2012)

I honestly don't know how old these pictures are. I had to hunt them down one by one as older threads the pics were deleted/lost due to how old it was.

Maybe we can make a BF% picture chart with current IML members


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 1, 2012)

jimm said:


> Ezskanken the very last pic "sliced" is withouth a doubt one of the ugliest physiques I have ever witnessed!!!




I agree brother!


----------



## mth496 (Mar 1, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> This pic is of me 233lbs at 16% bf. Cutting right now and its tough. Stay as low as possible bro especially if you plan on competing. Its just a good habit to get into. Some guys over eat when they dont have to.
> 
> http://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/...jmphone083.jpg


 

You look great bro.  You look around 13 14% in that pic.  16% do you hold more weight on different parts of your body?  You look great upper body,


----------



## suprfast (Mar 1, 2012)

I guess that puts me at about 25% 

fuck it.


----------



## Drudkh (Mar 1, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> This pic is of me 233lbs at 16% bf. Cutting right now and its tough. Stay as low as possible bro especially if you plan on competing. Its just a good habit to get into. Some guys over eat when they dont have to.
> 
> http://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/...jmphone083.jpg


Hey indrox, how tall are you?


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 1, 2012)

Great description with pics.  Seriously about that last pic, poor guy was screwed from the beginning.


----------



## mth496 (Mar 1, 2012)

WoW thats some awesome looks.  Very low body fat look i would only go there if i competed.  12% probley would be my area i would like to get in one day.


----------



## GFR (Mar 1, 2012)

mth496 said:


> You look great bro.  You look around 13 14% in that pic.  16% do you hold more weight on different parts of your body?  You look great upper body,




He looks closer to 18%

If he really is 16% he is holding gallons of water.


----------



## caaraa (Mar 2, 2012)

This pic is of me 233lbs at 16% bf.


----------



## hitman1 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Effective Body Building Cardio-Training Workouts*

All training and fitness exercises are geared specifically to tone muscles and burn excess body fat. Some methods of training are more effective than others, however, when it comes to fat loss.

Exercises fat loss are carried out through training and practice such as high intensity interval training (HIIT), training in the medium range of intensity (MITI), low-intensity interval training (Liit) and cardio exercises standard. These exercises get your body in the area of ​​low intensity fat burning, so that the fat in your body burns on a yardstick.

Many expert physical trainers are of the opinion that the traditional and the level of cardio workouts lead to the zone of normal fat burning, but the best fat burning results are achieved only andbody building through training and training HIIT.

Despite the above advantage, many people prefer the soft cardio due to the ease with which conduct training, compared with HIIT training, which are harder and must be done on a regular basis without interruption. The following differences between regular cardio workouts and HIIT training highlight the greater effectiveness of HIIT workouts.


      The area slowly burning fat gained through traditional cardio is unable to provide the intensity necessary for the efficient management of body weight, fitness and performance levels, so that weight loss and fat is achieved to the required levels. HIIT provides superior results in these specific areas.

      When training is maintained within the zone of low fat burning, although most of the energy received from the burning of fat, is not suitable for optimal fat and requirements of weight loss . Fat burning is much greater with HIIT training, since the total amount of energy expended through these exercises is much higher.

      Normally, people tend to achieve weight loss through the negative processes of energy balance, but do not realize that the factor most important building inbody and fat loss is the total amount of energy consumed by training. This increased energy expenditure is achieved only through HIIT workouts.

   A critical point in the low-fat burning workout and practice is that the energy expended during training time is undoubtedly higher, but decreases significantly after completion of training. On the other hand, HIIT training, levels of energy expended by the body are still quite high during and after workouts, resulting in measured fat loss, weight loss and muscle toning.

       The exercises of moderate intensity cardio are unable to hold or perform lengthy amounts of oxygen consumption after completion of training. HIIT ensures that oxygen consumption remains high during and after training on a prolonged basis.

Therefore, the high intensity training interval and training are most effective for builders and weight trainers, as is gained in a shorter time period.
______________________
Zeta   Clear Review


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 2, 2012)

This one is pretty good too...

Leigh Peele » Blog Archive » Body Fat Pictures and Percentages


----------



## jimm (Mar 2, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> He looks closer to 18%
> 
> If he really is 16% he is holding gallons of water.


 
i agree its just my opinion id say that was more higher end of 18% 

looks like alot of water retention!


----------



## Gibson23 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## mth496 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> This one is pretty good too...
> 
> Leigh Peele » Blog Archive » Body Fat Pictures and Percentages


 

Thats pretty accurate looking to me.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## raptor20561 (Mar 7, 2012)

suprfast said:


> I guess that puts me at about 25%
> 
> fuck it.



join the 20-25 club! we have free insulation during the winter season


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 8, 2012)

drudkh said:


> hey indrox, how tall are you?


 

5' 9"


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 8, 2012)

New pic. Dont know bf % here. Havent checked it in a couple of weeks. Down a few more pounds here. I really am relying on what I see in the mirror. When Im at the look I need I will get my bf done again and post it. Most of my lost weight is water from all the carbs and sodium I was consuming. Youll be surprized how you will look when you cut out all the junk in your diet.


----------



## Drudkh (Mar 13, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> 5' 9"



Cool, I'm about 5'9".  That gives me a better idea how much muscle I want to put on before I call it day size wise. (I'm about 200 at 12% right now, so I need about another 20 lean lbs.)


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> This one is pretty good too...
> 
> Leigh Peele » Blog Archive » Body Fat Pictures and Percentages




Great link Bro, thanks!


----------



## 1genius (May 30, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I refreshed a bunch of old pics from another thread on a different forum a while ago...
> 
> In the book "SLICED" (by Bill Reynolds & Negrita Jayde), the states of muscularity are objectified as follows (I'll summarize each):
> 
> ...





When you say give yourself 12-16 weeks to cut, how long should you give yourself to get ripped, shredded, or sliced?


----------

